# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Nordost Thailand > Geografie >  Sam phan bohk III – im Boot zu steinigen Aussichten

## gerhardveer

*Sam phan bohk III – im Boot zu steinigen Aussichten*

Gestern waren Thedi (sicher manchen aus einem Nachbarforum) und ich wieder dort - zwei Mann/zwei Bikes /drei Tage! Die Bootsfahrt ist genauso schön wie sie letztes Jahr war - das Resort direkt am Mekong ist genauso einfach billig und das Essen ist gut. Jetzt ist die beste Zeit... :Lächeln: 


Ruhiges Gleiten...

----------


## gerhardveer

Versteinert

----------


## gerhardveer



----------


## gerhardveer



----------


## gerhardveer



----------


## gerhardveer



----------


## gerhardveer



----------

